# Need Post Surgery Advice



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

We have scheduled Chloe to be spayed on November 5th. She will be 6 1/2 months old. The vet advised that she avoid jumping, running and stairs for 10 DAYS. We live in a two story house, so I need a good plan of action to help my puppy recover safely.

Her crate is in our bedroom upstairs. I could bring the crate to the downstairs living room and sleep on a cot with her at night. We have a baby gate to block the stairs.

Potty time can switch to the front yard instead of going down the deck stairs to the backyard. However, our front porch has 3 steps (ugh).

My biggest concern is that she LOVES to sit on my lap for naptime during the day and evening. I know I can't let her jump into the recliner, but picking her up will likely do more damage. Do I sit on the floor for 10 days?!

How did some of you manage? It just seems impossible to keep such an active puppy from jumping. Help!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Spaying at 6 1/2 months?! No way! She's a baby! Why are you doing this now?

This is absolutely none of my business, but what's the rush? Aside from the very clear data to support leaving them intact for as long as possible..if not forever...6.5 months is just too young not only from a physical stand point but a psychological one, too: She's less likely to understand and cope with the post surgery recovery..not only the pain, but the limitations on her very active lifestyle.

Please reconsider doing this at such a tender age. There's just no reason for it, and lots not to.


----------



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

Our vet recommended it, along with several puppy behavioral books that we read. Spaying before puberty greatly decreases the risk of developing mammary neoplasia (0.5% risk versus 26% risk after two estrous cycles).


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Way way too young!! Do not listen to your vet. They will of course advise you to spay! Call me cynical, but they do have a commercial interest.  You need to do your own research before deciding, and way up the pros and cons. If you do a search on here, you will find a wealth of information, and reasons not to spay at such a young age. Gingerling is absolutely right. She is neither physically or psychologically ready. Your poor baby :'(

I'm sure your post will also attract some prompt responses!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Has Chloe had her first heat cycle yet? Maybe you should ask for a second opinion from another vet, or maybe two other vets. A couple a phone calls...

I have to agree with the others, 6-1/2 months old seems awfully young to me.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Here's the research, specifically on vizslas, that a few folks referenced. http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/vizsla_javma_study.pdf

I highly recommend going through this with your vet. Page 7 addresses mammary cancer. 

I'm going to ask that we return to pjcodner's original question now, unless he wants to keep discussing this. Thanks!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We spayed our girl when she was about 6-7 months old and we regret it. We've been living with spay incontinence ever since. If you can hold off until she's had one or two heats I would highly recommend it - though I know it's not always practical so I understand.

Here's something I wrote several years ago when our girl was recovering. Hopefully you can find some suggestions in here that will help keep her busy while recovering. 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3144.msg21650.html#msg21650


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I gotta come back here....

Your vet is just plain wrong. I'm not a vet but I do have a Ph.D. and part of my training and my life's love is to get deep into research and know how to interpret data and know the difference btwn good studies and anecdotal or even junk. All the good studies I've seen really do strongly suggest (if not downright indicate) that V's do better when they're intact. What's more, common sense supports this as well: If evolution favored gonad removal, a mechanism would have developed by now that has them fall off naturally...like the remnants of the umbilicus after birth.

Get a second opinion, and consider having a chat with a veterinary oncologist as well. 

Neutering and spaying are the biggest health decisions any owner makes.


----------



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

I did my research. I read that a female can bleed up to 14 days, twice a year. How would I deal with that? Also, recovery from adult age surgery poses some risks. 

There are posts on this site sharing a positive spay outcome at 6 months. No reports of incontinence or change in behavior.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Since the OP was simply asking about recovery, rather than spay age, I'd redirect this conversation to this earlier thread that's very informative and lead to some interesting discussion. 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,28778.msg207106.html#msg207106

You'll find a lot of people's experience with recovery by searching for it in the search bar---I'll just say that it's both easier and harder than you think.
Lua was ready to go after about two days, so while she was healing well and quickly, it was hard to keep her inactive. We ended up going on slow on-leash walks around the block after a couple days. I cringed every time she jumped on or off the couch before I could catch her or ran down the stairs before I could carry her. 

But really, it's not that bad: Lua ate two of her three stitches and was fine, and she ran away from home for two days before she got her stitches out, and was still fine. Short of a catastrophic disaster, recovery will probably be fine.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

emilycn said:


> Since the OP was simply asking about recovery, rather than spay age, I'd redirect this conversation to this earlier thread that's very informative and lead to some interesting discussion.
> 
> http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,28778.msg207106.html#msg207106


I was about to do the same 

Our girl was on and off couches a few times in the first few days (I also cringed) and it was fine. She also did the few stairs out to the back yard when it was potty time. (She does *not* like to be picked up -- will express her anal glands even! -- so her struggling would have been a worse alternative.) The only time I lifted her was in/out of the SUV on the way home from the vet. It's really just the first few days I try to keep them completely inactive. By day 4-5, things are starting to heal enough that a few steps/walking around the house/getting on the couch should be fine. Our girl (granted, a weim, not a V) took it pretty easy the first few days all by herself anyways. We were given painkillers and anti-inflam meds that kept her pretty sleepy.


----------



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

I would like to thank those that actually answered my wife's question. I appreciate the link you posted Vizsla Baby it is very informative. 

As for the handful of you that decided to chastise us for even considering having this done I want to say thanks and going forward please refrain from posting on my threads unless you are able to answer the questions or post something positive. We didn't ask you for your opinion on whether to spay or not. We have already made up our mind to have it done we wanted to know how you deal with the post surgery healing. 

Paul


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

pjcodner said:


> I would like to thank those that actually answered my wife's question. I appreciate the link you posted Vizsla Baby it is very informative.
> 
> As for the handful of you that decided to chastise us for even considering having this done I want to say thanks and going forward please refrain from posting on my threads unless you are able to answer the questions or post something positive. We didn't ask you for your opinion on whether to spay or not. We have already made up our mind to have it done we wanted to know how you deal with the post surgery healing.
> 
> Paul


Paul,

The role of a forum like this is to provide information on the breed based on experience and knowledge so that all can maximize the experience of Vizsla companionship, we all want what's best for them. Speaking just for myself, my intent surely wasn't to "Chastise" you and I sincerely apologize if that was the way it came across. However, I do not apologize for the content of my concern: Asking for advice on how to manage an elective procedure that shouldn't happen at that young an age requires a response in the hope of providing additional information to help you make the best choice for your Vizsla. 

You are free to do what you will with that information, of course, but realize that part of participating in a forum of enthusiasts means sometimes hearing things you weren't expecting or even wanting, and ideally having an open mind about it. I will gladly respect your wishes and not respond to any of you or your wife's future posts.

Best of luck to you.

Robert


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Gingerling - Ditto

Deborah


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Now that we have pjcodner's input, any further posts that stray from their question on how to deal with recovery will be deleted. I appreciate everyone keeping this civil!


----------

